# Áp dụng sắc cam rực rỡ vào không gian phòng khách



## lindanga (22/11/21)

Áp dụng sắc cam rực rỡ vào không gian phòng khách Rực rỡ, vui vẻ, trẻ trung, thời thượng... là những lý do khiến cho màu cam trở thành nguồn cảm hứng của nhiều nhà thiết kế. Cùng Máy tạo mùi thơm trong phòng tham khảo một vài món nội thất màu cam đẹp mắt và dễ áp dụng cho nhiều không gian khác nhau. Hãy bắt đầu bằng chỗ ngồi! Chiếc sofa giường màu cam này là món nội thất mơ ước của không ít người bởi chúng vô cùng nổi bật lại rất đa năng khi vừa là ghế ngồi, vừa có thể biến thành giường để đáp ứng cho nhu cầu ngủ nghỉ của bạn. Chiếc sofa giường màu cam rực rỡ là điểm nhấn phong cách cho phòng khách Sofa giường giả da dưới đây lại khoác lên mình phong cách sang trọng. Nó có thể nằm nghiêng ở năm cấp độ dọc theo hai trục, cho phép chủ nhân của nó có thể ngồi, ngả lưng, nằm chờ hoặc ngủ một cách dễ dàng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sofa giường giả da sang trọng phù hợp với những không gian hiện đại Bộ sofa da này là một trong những mẫu bán chạy nhất của chuỗi cửa hàng Ý. Nó không chỉ đáp ứng được chỗ ngồi cho nhiều người một lúc mà còn chứa đựng nhiều tính năng đặc biệt như tích hợp hệ thống chiếu sáng và lưu trữ ngay trong thiết kế Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu Đà Nẵng. Ngoài ra, chất liệu bọc da của nó cũng có thể thay đổi để phù hợp với nhu cầu và ngân sách của nhiều đối tượng khách hàng. Sectional Sofa da cam khiến không gian trở nên phong cách, hiện đại và vô cùng cuốn hút Những chiếc bàn nổi bật Đừng nghĩ rằng màu cam chỉ dành cho ghế ngồi và sofa. Tính linh hoạt của màu sắc này khiến nó trở nên phù hợp với nhiều loại nội thất, chẳng hạn như bàn làm việc dưới đây. Được chế tác bằng kim loại với lớp sơn màu cam phủ ngoài, chiếc bàn này rất hoàn hảo cho cả phòng làm việc và phòng ăn khi được gắn thêm bánh xe rất linh động. Chiếc bàn linh động và nổi bật, phù hợp với nhiều không gian nội thất Sắc cam thậm chí có thể là màu sắc lựa chọn cho bàn ăn của bạn. Trong căn phòng này, màu cam là một điểm nhấn táo bạo và đẹp mắt cho màu trắng và ngược lại. Việc phân hai ô màu cam trên mặt bàn này cũng tạo cảm giác kéo dài không gian cho bàn ăn hiệu quả. Bàn ăn màu cam đẹp mắt Chiếc bàn sơn mài màu cam này được lấy cảm hứng từ chiếc bàn tre của Thái. Nó được làm bằng gỗ với lớp phủ sơn mài bên ngoài. Khi khoác lên mình chiếc áo màu cam bóng, chiếc bàn dễ dàng trở thành một điểm sáng trong không gian sống của bạn. Chiếc bàn sơn mài màu cam lạ mắt và nổi bật Và những chiếc tủ màu cam Chiếc tủ 3 ngăn kéo dưới đây thực sự là điểm nhấn tươi sáng trong căn phòng ngập tràn màu sắc trung tính. Dáng vẻ hiện đại của nó còn bắt cặp hoàn hảo với chiếc bàn kim loại màu xám và ghế văn phòng cổ điển màu bạc hà. Chiếc tủ màu cam là điểm nhấn tươi sáng cho căn phòng trung tính Đừng quên sức mạnh của màu cam đối với không gian của trẻ em. Vui tươi, rực lửa và tràn đầy sức sống, màu cam phản ánh năng lượng của tuổi trẻ. Nếu việc sơn toàn bộ căn phòng màu cam khiến có vẻ như quá chói thì bạn có thể lựa chọn một giải pháp nhẹ nhàng như chỉ sử dụng màu cam cho một vài món nội thất để tạo điểm nhấn cho căn phòng. Tủ lưu trữ màu cam trong căn phòng của trẻ Tủ đựng hồ sơ với một loạt màu sắc, trong đó có Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn màu cam khiến cho nó thật bắt mắt. Kiểu dáng đơn giản với ngăn kéo bằng thép không gỉ gắn bánh xe cho phép bạn dễ dàng di chuyển và sử dụng chiếc tủ này cho nhiều mục đích, nhiều không gian. Tủ hồ sơ với màu cam nổi bật cho phòng làm việc.


----------

